# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Çfare seti përdorni për mirëmbajtjen e trupit tuaj?

## Observer

Cilen marke te produkteve kozmetike parapelqeni me shume ?

----------


## Alienated

Shampo NIVEA (for MEN normalisht)
After Shave ADIDAS (Blue Challenge)
...

----------


## YaSmiN

Pantene ose Dove per floket,Per trupin Adidas.

----------


## Zombi

Mendova qe kishte nje sondazh  :buzeqeshje:  

Nuk kam te percaktuar ndonje firme, varet nga artikulli, por me kualitativ jane Max Factor, Loreal, Avon se fundmi, por kuptohet origjinalet, se te tjera kemi plot ne pazar, por qe bejne pune nganjehere   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

car pyetje esht kjo ?un perdor 100 marka varet se esht shampo, krem, laps ,puder, etj.

----------


## Marijuana85

Me pelqen Nivea( me se shumti )  , Bebe, Avon, Neutrogena .... ka edhe shume tjera por per perdorim te ndryshem.

----------


## shigjeta

Per "make up" me pelqejne, _Estee Lauder_ dhe _Lancome_ . Per pastrues me pelqen _Aveeno_. _Clinique_ e kam provuar disa here, por nuk me pelqen (gloss-et)

----------


## jessi89

Perdor me shume *Aveeno*,qe nga shampo ,krem me spf 15,krem trupi ,dhe parfum njekohesisht.Gjithashtu edhe make up.Me pelqen te perdor te njejten mark qe te kem te njejten smell per nje kohe te caktuar.
 Perpara kam perdor* Lise Watier*,ishte nice gjithashtu.

----------


## jesu

Marka te cilat perdorim ne kozmetike???
Jane te shumte produktet qe ne perdorim dhe qe te proferosh nje marke ajo mund te jet e mire nje nje nder to por jo ne t egjitha, keshtu qe perdor shumllojshmeri markash sic permendi dhe Tokio_hotel . Une cdo gje i mar ne farmaci, qe nga kremerat, shampot, losion gjithcka qe mund te hyj ne kozmetike, por qe te gjitha kane marka te ndryshme dhe jane marka dermatolodjike. Ato qe dominojne me teper jane  Aven dhe Vichy.

Nje keshille per gjinine femerore, gjithmone per ato qe nuk e dine.
Per nje krkim qe eshte bere per kancerin e gjoksit eshte gjetur se nje nder shkaktaret eshte dhe Dordorander, rolo (apozmitiko) e sqetullave qe ne perdorim, per arsyeje te permabjtjes te nje lende kimike e cila quhet Alumiliumcloridrat nese sbej gabime, por jam e sigurt qe fillon me Alumilium eshte e vetmja substanc qe fillon me kete emerim me ne keto dordorande ose rolo. 99% permbajne kete lende kimike, vetem neper farmaci mund te gjeni dordorand sqetullash pa kete subtanc, nje nder to qe kam gjetur une eshte marka *sebamed* ph5.5 biological action.

----------


## jessi89

Shume interesante kjo puna e deodoranteve te sqetullave.Jesu,na bone me fiksime mi goce..lol
Thnx per info. duhet me e pat shume parasysh.

----------


## donna76

Une s'kam marka te preferuara.
mjafton qe te jete nje produkt i mire dhe adapt per lekuren time.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Per floket Pantene (For Men), after shave Nivea, per trupin perdor Dove.

----------


## _DANIELA_

*Preferoj keto marka cosmetike:
L'oreal, Lancome per shampoo, make up ect.
Ndersa per trupin perdor body wash & screm Tesori D'oriente.*

----------


## FLOWER

krem te clinique
shampo dhe shkume panten

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Shampo loreal dhe dove  , krem trupi channel , make up channel , dior , helena rubinstein , estee lauder , dhe ca qe si maj men , mask per ftyren kanebo , e plot gjera qe me bie ti perdor vetem njeher ...

----------


## RaPSouL

Per mua ne radhe te pare vin Nivea ne cfardo lloj produkti e preferoj , pastaj mund edhe Pantene te preferoj.

----------


## pleybou

per mua nivea dhe, acua di gio. qe perdor per ndonje nat te vecant.

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Epo tani varet per floket Paul Mitchell/Tony&Guy per fytyren Dior/Benefit/clerasil/Olay/St Ives /Channel, per buzet preferoj lipgloss Channel/Clinique/Versace/Dior, per eye shadow preferoj Bobby Brown/Versace rimeli gjithmone Dior Show, parfumet Versace red jeans per arsye sentimentale e perditshme eshte Miss Dior, Coco Channel Madmoiselle, Dior Addict, D&G Light Blue. Kto perdor perdite kam nja ca valizhe me rrangullina te tjera po te filloj te numeroj edhe ato duhet me hap teme me vete.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> per mua nivea dhe, acua di gio. *qe perdor per ndonje nat te vecant.*



....................psh ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

un perdor marken sap-rrog ..per kok..
per trup.. ate qe tepron nga shkuma e kokes.. pra sap-rrog again..
lol

----------

